# New Hemangio and Lymphoma Study/Information



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Interesting link posted by the GRCA this morning about lymphoma and hemangio:

PLOS Genetics: Genome-wide Association Study Identifies Shared Risk Loci Common to Two Malignancies in Golden Retrievers


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you for posting this article...very interesting. 

I've lost two Goldens to cancer, so it's not like I don't already know this, but when you see those statistics my heart hurts.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Same here and I totally agree. Hopefully this will lead to early detection and better treatment/prevention down the line.


----------

